# Bridal Boudoir - sort of NSFW



## PinkDoor

Sharing two -


----------



## Rick50

I like what your doing with #2 but her eyes are closed. Yes, I was looking at her eyes.


----------



## kathyt

The first one you lost the shape of her body. If you would have arched her back slightly, and brought that right arm up a bit you would have given the body so much more shape. The second one looks like an outtake as far as posing goes. You could have brought her arms up and did something soft with her hands, but she looks like she is confused on what to do. I really like the processing though.


----------



## DiskoJoe

PinkDoor said:


> Sharing two



This is the only problem i see here. lol


----------



## amolitor

These seem to have been shot from very close with quite a wide lens. The distortion is well handled here, I think, but I am dubious that you could pull off a whole shoot with that. You're getting a kind of abstract "closeups of body parts" kind of look here which is interesting and suggestive, but I'm not sure it's all that sexy.

Plus, what everyone else said.


----------



## PinkDoor

One more


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

PinkDoor said:


> One more
> View attachment 40908



Nice!  On the verge of being nuclear but not quite there with the light


----------



## DiskoJoe

PinkDoor said:


> One more
> View attachment 40908



Now thats hot. You know where she got the lingerie from?


----------



## amolitor

Very nice.

I think a little more DoF would have made this one a little better, but it's still excellent. You're still shooting quite wide here, so her head looks out of proportion, I think it pretty much works because she's so hot nobody's gonna notice 

Great handling of the skin tones, good pose, good clothing. Not a bad location, there's some good visual interest there without looking too busy.

I particularly like the hand on the bricks. It's very.. anticipatory, or something.


----------



## DiskoJoe

amolitor said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I think a little more DoF would have made this one a little better, but it's still excellent. You're still shooting quite wide here, so her head looks out of proportion, I think it pretty much works because she's so hot nobody's gonna notice
> 
> Great handling of the skin tones, good pose, good clothing. Not a bad location, there's some good visual interest there without looking too busy.
> 
> I particularly like the hand on the bricks. It's very.. anticipatory, or something.



Shes got a great head. lol


----------



## Derrel

kathythorson said:


> The first one you lost the shape of her body. If you would have arched her back slightly, and brought that right arm up a bit you would have given the body so much more shape. The second one looks like an outtake as far as posing goes. You could have brought her arms up and did something soft with her hands, but she looks like she is confused on what to do. I really like the processing though.



This seems to be some pretty frank and honest C&C...classing the second one as an "outtake" posing-wise...ouch!...but I do understand where K.T. was coming from with that comment. As a man, neither of the firsty two example shots are even remotely 'sexy' to me. The first one looks very strained and just flat out awkwardly-posed,not to mention, headless,and with the absolute most-unusual hip-bone placement I have ever seen...it just simply does not "read" right, and behind this pose is a very distracting background. The second shot looks simply "unusual", for lack of a better term. Neither of these seem compelling to me.

The third shot, the one of her standing in front of the long lights, in lingerie and stockings, is much more-traditional, and is better-posed. The brightest part of the entire frame though, is that blown-out highlight on the right side light fixture in the background...that  light fixture's bright glow is hurting the shot, but as others have pointed out, her rockin' body helps carry the shot. I do not mind the high-intensity skin look...it's kind of a modern, fashion-y look, and I think a groom would LOVE this photo of his bride-to-be or new bride.


----------



## IByte

Got to say this some if the best critique I've read in a while.  Light humor, honest critique.  The reason I choose to stay with the forum.  Kudos all around!!


----------



## PinkDoor

Thanks everyone - I appreciate all the honesty! 

To the question about where the lingerie was purchased. . . I do not know - sorry


----------



## Derrel

PinkDoor said:


> Thanks everyone - I appreciate all the honesty!
> 
> To the question about where the lingerie was purchased. . . I do not know - sorry



Well, please find out, then post LOTS of pictures of equally gorgeous ladies wearing it!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manaheim

That "one more" one is very nice.

I like the side one but agree it could use a little more curvy.

The one where she is facing us... my honest to god reaction was "she looks like a zombie bride in her undies".  It's the eyes that are bothering me I think.


----------

